# Problem mit Firefox Browser und PayPal Login



## Nemesisq (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze seit etlichen Jahren den FF Browser und genausolange PayPal als Zahlungsmethode.Seit ein paar Tagen vermag ich mich nicht mehr einzuloggen. Die Oberfläche tut sich auf, alle Daten sind korrekt eingegeben.Es steht im Fenster ' Einen Moment...' aber nichts passiert. 
Die üblichen Fehlerbehebungsmöglichkeiten greifen nicht. Folgendes habe ich schon probiert:
Cache und Cookies gelöscht.Browser deinstalliert und neueste 30 Final Variante installiert. ABP deaktiviert. CCleaner ausgeführt.
Desweiteren kann ich mich aber über den Internet Explorer bei PayPal einloggen !
Betriebssystem ist Win 7 Pro, welches relativ frisch aufgespielt ist.
Hatte letztens bei eBay etwas verkauft, der Käufer bezahlte über PayPal.Auch hier wie bei PayPal direkt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. (ungültiger Transaktionscode im Link).
Was kann ich noch machen ? Habe hierzu im Netz keine weiteren Hilfestellungen gefunden und wende mich daher an Euch.
Ich hoffe, ich habe alle relevanten Infos zur Problemlösung angegeben.
-zeigt mir euer Kung Fu-

Nemesisq


----------



## informatrixx (12. Juli 2014)

Liste mal die installierten Addons von Firefox noch auf
Bei Cookieblocker z.B. kann das passieren


----------



## Nemesisq (12. Juli 2014)

Unter Add-ons Manager-Erweiterungen steht nur der AdBlock Plus. Weitere Add-ons sind nicht installiert.


----------



## Franco (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Beim ladescreen "Einen Moment" einfach auf den zurück-button beim FF gehen, dann ist man drin.
Habe die gleiche ladedauerschleife.


----------



## Nemesisq (12. Juli 2014)

Franco schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Beim ladescreen "Einen Moment" einfach auf den zurück-button beim FF gehen, dann ist man drin.
> Habe die gleiche ladedauerschleife.



Danke für den Lösungsvorschlag 
Bis vor kurzem stand da noch 
'' wenn Sie innerhalb von 5 Sekunden nicht weitergeleitet werden, gehen Sie auf dieses Feld''
10 Sekunden weiter bin ich dann auf den Button und schon war ich eingeloggt. Diese Option gibt es aber nicht mehr. Die PayPal Kontoübersicht sieht auch irgendwie anders aus. Über Explorer kann ich auf klassische Ansicht wechseln.
Habe ich ein Scriptproblem? Daher auch die versuchte Neuinstallation des FF mit Bookmarking der Lesezeichen
Problem immer noch nicht gelöst !
THX


----------

